# Stabilizing Osage and color changing...



## Brain M (Dec 4, 2016)

Hey guys, I have been cutting up a fair amount of Osage and it's a beautiful yellow. I have done a lot of reading and have heard that over time, like all wood, it will turn to brown. My question is.... would stabilizing it (I use cactus juice) keep the color from changing? Has any one here stabilized Osage before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2016)

My understanding Brian is that stabilizing will help and slow it down, but eventually it will turn and darken. Tony


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2016)

Stabilizing would help a lot if it were possible to stabilize it. But, you can't stabilize hedge with any success. It's just too dense to take on any resin. A UV protective finish will do a lot to keep it though.


----------



## Brain M (Dec 4, 2016)

Do you have any suggestions as to what's the best UV protectant I could use? Primarily going to be used for knife handel.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2016)

Brain M said:


> Do you have any suggestions as to what's the best UV protectant I could use? Primarily going to be used for knife handel.


I don't know how it would hold up on a knife handle, but General Exterior 450 is a good one. I use it on my signs to prevent premature paint fading.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## against.the.grain (Dec 10, 2016)

Good news- it's a good looking brown that it ages to.


----------



## Brain M (Dec 10, 2016)

I really like the color yellow that it is... and it doesn't seem to be a wood that has a lot of charector or figure to it... at least the pieces I have... I thought it would look killer on a black blade... I'll still try it though. I'm thinking of using it with one of my first hidden tang blades...


----------



## against.the.grain (Dec 10, 2016)

Even under a heavy coat of poured epoxy, it still turns. It's one of my favorite domestic species to work. It can have good character too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 10, 2016)

Used to be my favorite too

!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Used to be my favorite too
> 
> !View attachment 118437


Like your helper! Future woodworker, I hope. Chuck


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 11, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Like your helper! Future woodworker, I hope. Chuck


Oh, absolutely. HE has his own bench in the garage. Santa is bringing him a harbor freight workbench that he's said he wanted several times, along with a 150 piece tool set and a few other misc. things. He loves 'helping' me out in the shop.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 19, 2016)

That is a great photo!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

